

Ask HN: Looking for an open-source Grooveshark clone I can host myself. - kaolinite

Does anyone know of a piece of software that I can put on my server, point at a folder of music and then be able to play it from my web browser wherever I am, complete with playlists, etc? If not, would you be interested in this as I'll write such a piece of software myself if it doesn't exist.
======
maebert
Maybe <http://owncloud.org> ? I don't think it supports playlists, though, but
they're pretty open to pull requests (or merge requests, as they're on
gitorious). Only downside is that it's written in PHP ;-)

~~~
kaolinite
Hm, that could work. PHP is ok as I, sadly, use it for my day job. I dream of
the day when I can leave it behind :-)

Thanks for that anyway, will give it a try. The document features, etc, could
be handy too.

